# Another Custom with Crown Finial



## Robert111 (Jul 26, 2012)

Materials are antique gold poly resin and black ebonite. Clip is rhodium coated gold plate. This is another pen with the same design as the black pearl that I made last month. The unusual feature of these two pens is the finial shaped like a crown. I added threads for posting to this one. 

Weight: 21.3 grams
Length: 5 1/8"
Length posted: 6 1/4"
Length w/o cap: 4 3/4"

Two-tone #6 Heritance nib


----------



## watch_art (Jul 26, 2012)

Good grief that looks nice.  I really like that acrylic a lot.
I found a purple material, Magenta something, from BearToothWoods, that has the same pattern as this antique gold stuff (carrot on BTW) but PURPLE!  So pretty!  Of course I ruined mine.  Somehow I managed to botch all the threading on it.  Sigh... should really NOT work once my head starts to droop at night.  
Sleepy is not good to make pens.


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 26, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Good grief that looks nice.  I really like that acrylic a lot.
> I found a purple material, Magenta something, from BearToothWoods, that has the same pattern as this antique gold stuff (carrot on BTW) but PURPLE!  So pretty!  Of course I ruined mine.  Somehow I managed to botch all the threading on it.  Sigh... should really NOT work once my head starts to droop at night.
> Sleepy is not good to make pens.



Sleepy? Sleepy??? You actually get sleepy, Shawn?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 26, 2012)

That's one of the nicest kitless (Awaiting furious comments) jobs I've seen so far. The crown finial is a REALLY nice touch on it, and everything is well balanced from color to shape.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice looking pen Robert. The shape of the finial is impressive.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 26, 2012)

Absolutely a knock out! Eveverthing about it flows, finial, section and threaded posting. Thank you...


----------



## wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

Robert, That is an ABSOLUTELY STUNNING PEN!!! I love it. The resin is beautiful. The finial literally tops it off! Beautiful design...postable..Inspiring! Regards, Doc


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't add much to what's been said.  Just 'Wow'!   That's a gorgeous pen, and as before - love the finial.   The material sure is eye-catching.   Nice work!

Ken


----------



## Sataro (Jul 27, 2012)

Outstanding looking pen!!!


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful Pen, A pen making clinic in 5 pictures.
The pen flows so well that it presents as a single unit,nothing jumps out but anything would be missed,Amazing!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW! That is spectacular from cap to nib!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice. <<--- What an understatement. :biggrin:


----------



## dgscott (Jul 28, 2012)

Really impressive piece of work, especially the threading job on PR -- not an easy thing to accomplish. Congratulations!
Doug


----------

